# Bait



## Guest (Feb 18, 2002)

DEQ, better known in the state system as PERMITS R US.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

> _Originally posted by goose hunter _
> * I would guess we have a whole generation of baiters that cant deer hunt any other way.*



I would say there is no guessing involved. 


I dont feel there is anything wrong with baiting in areas that it is legal, I have done less baiting over the years, and enjoy the challenge.I have grown to enjoy the hunt and the whole deer camp experience, as much as the thrill of getting a deer. It is a good thing too as I see fewer deer every season that goes by, in my area.

There have also been times where I would have liked to be able to throw some bait and help my odds, ex) the last week of the season bow hunting. I like to have some meat for the freezer. I have not become that much of a purist...once again that is purely academic as I cant legally do so. Bait hunting is not a guarantee either. Everytime I put a minnow on a hook doesn't mean I will be pulling in a Walleye.



jp


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

Ray, when we were talking about snagging, you mentioned that it was illegal to even POSSESS M-60's. Why can't something like that be done in TB counties? Couldn't they word something like "it is illegal to sell any produce, grain or seed in quantities greater than 10 pounds in any county found to test positive for Bovine TB, unless one is a licensed feed dealer. Anyone attempting to possess any produce, grain or seed in amounts greater than 10 pounds in a TB positive county must have a valid permit, issued by the DNR." This would make it OK for farmers to get feed for livestock, but they have to get a permit. And people with bird feeder can still buy 10 pound bags. The farmers shouldn't complain, because they're the very people crying the most. And those that claim they're buying it in TB area's to use in non-TB area's are screwed and will have to buy it where they claim they are using it. I'd even put signs up on I-75 saying that you can not possess it either, without a permit. Tough measures, but shouldn't a quarantine be strict? Otherwise, why even have the law at all? Just like the drug war, it must be stopped at the sale and distibrution, not trying to catch every consumer.


----------



## Tom Morang (Aug 14, 2001)

I don't know Bob. It seems to me that more peer pressure could be used in this instance. How many guys see that bait being sold to someone they know who hunts in the TB area and says nothing or looks the other way? That's the real problem in my estimation. We are too quick to ask for legislation and more laws when as a hunting community we have the resources to stop it. We ask for someone else to deal with the dirty work and do the job we should be doing. We have met the enemy and it is us.


----------



## marty (Jan 17, 2000)

As soon as they start busting farmers who leave their round bales out all winter I'll start turning people who bait. Hey maybe we could have volunteers who could sit at these mom and pop stores and when they see someone buy a bag of bait they could call the DNR. 1-800=CALL-RAB Report all baiters ......marty


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2002)

Might need more operators to answer the phone lines if we do that. They sell many tons in my area. Atlanta. They say its not baiting but composting.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

DNR could offer a reward to the arrest and conviction of persons in violation of the baiting laws? It sickens me to see the illegal blinds and bait stations on the middle of state land in my area. I have thought of turning each and every one of them into the DNR, but have also thought of my cabin be burned to the ground. Can we turn someone in anonymously? <----<<<


----------



## Tom Morang (Aug 14, 2001)

I do believe you can Joe. Maybe Boehr will respond to your question, I'm sure he could be more specific.

....tm


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2002)

I found a blind on state land that the owner had cut a 100 yard swath thru the woods on 2 sides of the shed. I will take my gps and get the numbers then take them to the DNR. They can show up during season and I know they will write some big time violations this year. Hope I'm around when they show-up, I would like to hear their responce to being caught. They should have to replace the trees they cut down and remove that shed. Hope the DNR will do something.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

There are rewards already for reporting poaching providing the subject is convicted and yes you can report poachers anonymously. You can also report poachers and stay confidential.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2002)

What would be the penalty for a guy that has a set-up like the one I posted before about the shed and the swath cut thru the timber on state land? He seems to think he owns that area.


----------



## dene49939 (Jan 20, 2002)

no bait might even mean better deer later on for those who put in the time to get out and hunt rather than sit in a box with a 30-06 over 500 pounds of corn . ive never considered this proper and i already see those people not getting there every year 8 point by my property up north. i got 3 deer this year on my feet and it took some time and they arent the biggest but i am proud to say i did it that way. the box guys are doing terrible without bait and they even got rifles hehe
maybe there is hope for tommorow


----------

